# CIC collar dogs



## Scouter Graham (25 Jun 2011)

Can anyone tell me (or provide a picture/drawing) the correct positioning of the maple leaf collar dogs worn by CIC officers? I'm not sure which points on the maple leaf line up with the seam where the collar meets the lapel.


----------



## Neill McKay (25 Jun 2011)

Scouter Graham said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me (or provide a picture/drawing) the correct positioning of the maple leaf collar dogs worn by CIC officers? I'm not sure which points on the maple leaf line up with the seam where the collar meets the lapel.



Attached is a clipping from the dress regs that I hope answers your question.  If you don't have a copy, I can try to send it to you through Cadet Net.


----------

